# Sculpt & Shape Palette



## MUALindsay (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is best for here, or the Recommendations thread... ???

Anyways, I'm thinking of purchasing a 6 pan palette (before they change them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) and putting 3 Shape & 3 Sculpt powders in it. I'm not near a Pro store, to look at them in person, so I'm asking here. What's the best ones to cover all skin tones? (Though I'm certain most women/girls I will work on will be of fair-medium tan complexion.) I have thought about getting all the Duo's, but since they aren't readily avaliable, or replaceable, I think my better option is a palette. More for your $$$, too.

Thanks!


----------



## laceface (Feb 25, 2010)

Yaby Powder Foundation palettes are great for contouring. I would get the Medium or Dark palette. Camera Ready Cosmetics: Yaby Powder Foundation Palette, Yaby


----------



## naijapretty (Feb 26, 2010)

For MAC, try Sculpt, Definitive and Bone Beige. For highlight, try Warm light and Accentuate. But if you wanna try other lines, switch out Accentuate for Smashbbox's Tint or Shimmer, try Kevyn Aucoin's Sculpting powder in medium (for light to medium dark skin tones), get Nars Albatross (for almost everyone) and try Kett's Hydro Liquid pigments or Ben Nye's Fireworks.


----------



## LRMakeup (Mar 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laceface* 

 
_Yaby Powder Foundation palettes are great for contouring. I would get the Medium or Dark palette. Camera Ready Cosmetics: Yaby Powder Foundation Palette, Yaby_

 
Agree x1,000!!
Also MUFE Sculpting Kits are amazing too. I have #2 and #3 and they work for mostly everyone.


----------

